# Newbie 10g Tank



## YumiChi (Mar 16, 2015)

First of all I did the setup wrong. The gravel is huge and rough I am planning to remove the gravel and fill it up with sand.
I am jealous of how others got their tanks like a jungle!  I can't even tell if it's a painting or a real aquarium tank :lol:

My setup is quite simple, thin layer of white gravel, 1 driftwoods with a tiny tunnel on the bottom. 1 java moss ball, and some random low light plants.


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

You need to use a soul substrate if you want to grow plants.Be careful with ADA soil because it may cause an monos spike.I use black sand on 1 of my tanks but I just have moss and Java fern attached to wood.


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

Ammonia spike


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

We all started at the same place you did. It just takes time and lots of reading to have a really nice tank. Good luck with the tank!


----------

